# American RVs - So Quiet These Days



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't wish to start a debate or open a can of worms but its been really quite on the RV forum over the last week or so. It would appear that most of the topics were generated by those who have recently left.

So come on fellow RVers lets keep this section going. There are others on here with a wealth of knowledge and lively topics to discuss.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Don:t worry Geoff. It is no more interesting anywhere else !


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geoff

It isn't just the RV section, the whole site is a little quieter than usual because we've now entered the mainstream holiday season and lots of lucky devils (not you and I obviously) are off work and away in more pleasant surroundings. It's a normal phenomena around this time of year, just like the quiet roads in the mornings. Never fear, normality will return in a few weeks.


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmm could that be due to the lousy weather we are having or just the time of the year. :roll:


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

I bow to your superior knowledge Ken and the fact that in two weeks time I shall be touring the delights of the west country.

Work, computer and MHF a distance past.

By the way sent you a PM

Geoff


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Geoff yes it is a bit quiet, so post something to talk about then. :lol: 

Olley

:idea: A Frames?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

olley said:


> hi Geoff yes it is a bit quiet, so post something to talk about then. :lol: :idea: A Frames?


How about:-

Driving licence categories
Towing dollies
RV weight issues

:roll:

or maybe - let's just enjoy the quiet? 

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dougie, but that would mean not posting. :lol: 

Which made me think, why do some of us post when the majority don't? I think Nuke said 1836 members in one of his posts last week. But how many are regular posters 100? 200? Do we crave attention, is this one way to pontificate our point of view, won't the wife let us talk at home.

Are the ones that don't or rarely ever post more balanced rounded individuals? perhaps they were bottle rather than breast fed.

Most of the regular posters are also very chatty (gobby :lol: ) when you met them. Myself included  

Olley


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

asprn said:


> [Or maybe - let's just enjoy the quiet?
> 
> Dougie.


I hope no-one takes your advice :lol: we wouldn't have a forum if everyone was quiet :roll:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I posted last night about my locker catch... not interesting stuff I know, but a thread non the less! :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Suzy said:


> I hope no-one takes your advice :lol:


They usually don't in any case. 

Rejected of Ruskington.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi



> Most of the regular posters are also very chatty (gobby Laughing )


Have we met Olley :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was thinking the same about the fulltiming forum earlier so thought a few of a few excuses for a post or two   

stew


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello we are lurking on here

I am going to start a new thread soon but its about our latest charge "olley" a four legged one that we are fostering and it must be a name thing but he can be gobby too :lol: 
I was going to send him home with webagents for Stephanie but i was rumbled whilst trying to hide the crate behind the sofa ( only joking Suzy )

Shane- Dunc is sending you a pm on his puter.

Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi if I didn't know better I would think you guys were suggesting I like a bit of a yarn. I have been known not to speak for hours you know. (mainly when I am asleep) :lol: 

Olley


----------

